
Pyflow – A Cleaner Python Workflow - the__alchemist
https://github.com/David-OConnor/pyflow
======
the__alchemist
I'm attempting to make Python tooling as simple and user-friendly as possible.
Python's a beautiful language, but its dependency, interpreter-management, and
build ecosystem is comparatively clumsy; I think we can improve it without
having to use a separate tool for each area.

